

Tons of movies in your Netflix Que? What to watch? Qpicker can help. - pppglowacki
http://www.qpicker.com

======
zoowar
WARNING: They say "Don't worry, we don't store your Netflix credentials."

Instead, they send them in plain text over the network!

From wireshark: email=hello&password=hackers&Login=Get+my+Netflix+Instant+Q

PS: no ssl support (<https://www.qpicker.com/>)

~~~
pppglowacki
Hi zoowar, thank you for catching the no-ssl issue. We are working with our
host to have that fixed today. I'll update everyone when ssl is setup because
we do want to make the site secure.

~~~
zoowar
Also, your splash page is confusing. An 'authenticate with netflix' button
would be better. If you need users to 'sign up' with your site, make that a
seperate and distinct operation.

------
branden
Nope, not giving you my Netflix password at least until I know exactly how
this works and whether it's worth the risk. A demo, a video, a _description_ ,
something.

~~~
enjo
I thought Netflix supported something resembling Oauth....

~~~
staunch
<http://developer.netflix.com/docs/Security>

They do support OAuth now apparently.

~~~
enjo
Which should set off some serious scam bells here should it not? Why would
they need your login credentials in the first place?

~~~
pppglowacki
Hi enjo, we are using OAuth to access Netflix data. The reason we need your
login credentials is because we first need to get your permission to access
your Netflix Instant Queue data. The process of linking your Netflix account
with Qpicker is only done once and you can always remove this permission from
your Netflix account under "Manage applications".

~~~
marcc
Nope. That's not how OAuth works. If you are getting the users password, you
did it wrong. Let Netflix handle the authentication and access control.

~~~
pppglowacki
Hi marcc, actually it is done correctly and that is how OAuth works. In order
to get the user access token the user has to first login to authenticate they
are the rightful owner of the account and then grant access to the
application. In our case, we could have sent the user to Netflix to login or
we could have asked for the credentials on Qpicker and sent the details to
Netflix who handles the authentication/access control.

[http://josephsmarr.com/2008/10/01/using-netflixs-new-api-
a-s...](http://josephsmarr.com/2008/10/01/using-netflixs-new-api-a-step-by-
step-guide/)

------
glenra
I'm perfectly capable of choosing an item from a list. What value, exactly,
does Qpicker add?

~~~
pppglowacki
Hi glenra, Qpicker was a simple project we put together because had about 100+
movies in our Netflix Instant Queue. The problem was we were interested in
watching all of the movies in our Instant Queue but couldn't make our mind up
what to watch. The result was a simple and fun project called Qpicker.

~~~
glenra
You still haven't said what the project DOES! Okay, fine, it picks a movie
from somebody's netflix list. But HOW does it pick it? At random? Top of the
list? Bottom of the list? Highest star rating? Can you at least give people a
HINT as to what makes your project useful or fun or even "simple" compared to
the alternative of picking a movie from the list ourselves? (I regard picking
movies myself more "simple" because it doesn't require bookmarking a new site
or trusting random strangers with my account info.)

------
zoowar
OAuth Example: <http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc5849#section-1.2>

Netflix is photos.example.com

QPicker is printer.example.com

We are Jane

------
dclaysmith
"queue"

~~~
apalmblad
I was wondering about that... I'm not a NetFlix user, so I take it the
misspelling is not either an American spelling nor a variation used by
NetFlix.

(Or perhaps the poster couldn't handle the consecutive vowels:
<http://xkcd.com/853/> )

------
pppglowacki
After some dilemma when working with Netflix we finally got SSL support up and
running. We apologize for the delay.

------
drivebyacct2
Isn't Netfix renowned for it's awesome recommendations? What additional
metrics does this use?

